# Keef to butter ratio



## Tokahontas (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got it!!!

One gram keef to a half cup of butter. You can also do one gram keef to half cup of oil if the recipe calls for an oil.

I perfected this in my double dose peanut butter cookies (see thread) but have also used it in brownie mixes. Works well in both.

Good body high. 

Works well for pain or anxiety.

Good luck!


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Toka. I've never considered using Kief in my cookies, I usually save it for joints. ~lol~ 

So, the next time I make cookies, I'll use cannabutter, a quarter oz of premo bud ground into a fine powder, AND ... at your suggestion, a gram of Kief. 

Vi


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2007)

ViRedd said:


> Thanks for the info, Toka. I've never considered using Kief in my cookies, I usually save it for joints. ~lol~
> 
> So, the next time I make cookies, I'll use cannabutter, a quarter oz of premo bud ground into a fine powder, AND ... at your suggestion, a gram of Kief.
> 
> Vi



we should swap cookies some time.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats why the cooky monster loves his cookies so damn much, tokahontas is his baker...


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 10, 2007)

thats sounds delicious though. good idea


----------

